# Go Kart size Ariel Atom



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been workin' on/building a go kart inspired by the Ariel Atom.

It's a single seater, with a 60V 2,000W brushless motor (from Alfa Wheels ~$170.00)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000W-Watt...Bb6ksS:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateBox!43607!US!-1

…& powered (5) 12V 15AH SLA's (from Mighty Max Batteries ~$150.00)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mighty-Max...469825?hash=item1e97d70441:g:yb0AAOSwX5pcr75s

It has a 10T motor (drive) sprocket & a 54T axle (driven) sprocket for a 5.4:1 gear ratio
...a live axle on a sprung swing arm
...independent coil-over shock front suspension
...rear disc brakes
...15" (overall height) rear tires 
...& a LCD display. (~$15.00)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-6-5-100V-20-50-100A-LCD-Digital-Combo-Panel-Display-Volt-Amp-Power-Watt-Meter/371892928601?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=640851630118&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Here is a "slide show" type video, of some of the pics, that I took along the way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WInCThZye6k


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

First a System Check

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWsCoyaSRdU

& then, before the first test ride, I put 'er up on blocks & attached a digital RPM meter to get an idea of what kinda RPM's this motor can produce.
(It's not really an "unloaded" test as the motor is "motivating" the chain, sprocket, axle, bearings & wheels)

I recorded the test 
...& even used a tri-pod.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz5Mo5TFuTI

* Here are the numbers that I got

Low speed 375 x 5.4 = 2,025 RPM's
Med speed 732 x 5.4 = 3,952 RPM's
High speed 1,200 x 5.4 = 6,480 RPM's


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I must say, this thing "flies"
...according to my GPS the top speed seems to be ~35MPH

I had a "self-inflicted" equipment failure 
...because the (3) power wires, to the motor, get hotter than I anticipated.

Here is a "ride along" type video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOEculQeTtk


----------



## dain254 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have seen these motors and similar on eBay - I was wondering if they had decent power or not - and overheat easily. I converted a KTM 50Sr for my daughter to electric and am only running 24V, so it is a nice speed for her but I imagine she will want to go faster later.


----------

